# Diatoms - Blackout Necessary?



## Richard Dowling (13 Jan 2014)

Hi all, when you have a bit of a problem with brown algae, is a blackout the only option or does it simply disappear?

There is so much conflicting advice out there. For instance, on my journal I've been repeatedly advised to lower light and increase CO2, yet on the "good algae article" which George kindly posted in this section of the forum the website says "its known that high light makes this algae go away" I've seen that written elsewhere too!

Aquariumalgae.blogspot.com

So which is it? Ripping my hair out 

Am I better off trimming my diatomed HC low our just leaving it throughout whichever process I choose?

Tank specifications - 60x45x30 - 80L
Lighting - 1 x 1000ND Tile - 70% Intensity for 7.25 Hours (2 hours of which are ramp up and down).
CO2 - FE with Solenoid (Stupid Bubble Rate of something like 4 a second)
Filtration - Tetratec EX1200
Fertilisation routine - EI Daily (potentially interupted by daily water changes at the moment)


----------



## tim (13 Jan 2014)

Hi Richard, increased light will generally increase algae ime, Ian holdich advised me to add purigen to my filter when I was suffering diatoms and I must say it worked a treat.


----------



## Richard Dowling (13 Jan 2014)

tim said:


> Hi Richard, increased light will generally increase algae ime, Ian holdich advised me to add purigen to my filter when I was suffering diatoms and I must say it worked a treat.



Yes Nathaniel suggested purigen to me, tbh I hadn't heard of it. I have looked into it but id always take learning and naturally resolving a problem over buying additives....but I may have to go down that route if its sworn by

Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk


----------



## tim (13 Jan 2014)

Richard Dowling said:


> Yes Nathaniel suggested purigen to me, tbh I hadn't heard of it. I have looked into it but id always take learning and naturally resolving a problem over buying additives....but I may have to go down that route if its sworn by
> 
> Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk


I agree with you better to resolve than mask the problem, purigen was preferable to me than add ottos or suchlike, diatoms are common with immature setups, constant cleaning and water changes will see them off not so easy if plants as well as hard scape is affected, so I opted for purigen.


----------



## Samjpikey (13 Jan 2014)

I suffered from diatoms early on in my current set up , 
I done the standard things - reduced lighting intensity , extra water changes, increased po4, increased co2 and then got in some ottos.
I haven't seen the damn stuff since  


Sent from my mobile telecommunications device


----------



## Richard Dowling (13 Jan 2014)

I would like some ottos, I'll look into purigen again

Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk


----------



## Richard Dowling (13 Jan 2014)

Samjpikey said:


> I suffered from diatoms early on in my current set up ,
> I done the standard things - reduced lighting intensity , extra water changes, increased po4, increased co2 and then got in some ottos.
> I haven't seen the damn stuff since
> 
> ...



Were your plants covered in it aswell though? That's what I'm unsure about, how to clean up the HC

Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk


----------



## Samjpikey (13 Jan 2014)

I already had Purigen before getting the diatoms, yes I had a huge hc carpet and it was covered in the stuff. 
My patience didn't last and I ended up pulling out all the hc as I couldn't get it healthy again, it was fine untill It had its first trim , now I have eleocharis sp mini  


Sent from my mobile telecommunications device


----------



## Richard Dowling (13 Jan 2014)

Samjpikey said:


> My patience didn't last and I ended up pulling out all the hc



That doesn't fill me with confidence,

Could do with finding out how Best to deal with it  trim it right back, or leave it as is.

Don't particularly want to rip it up


----------



## Rob P (13 Jan 2014)

I've had/have diatoms. I've also tried Purigen, many people use it successfully however I blame recharging the stuff in bleach (as per the instructions) for the destruction of almost all my stems, so be aware... Help/Advice - Major plant issue/melt  | UK Aquatic Plant Society it's gone in the bin.

FWIW, it had little effect on my brown algae or water clarity for that matter when I started using it (100ml bagged in 125L tank). That's my personal experience.

I don't have much algae now, and what is there is residual from previous problems i'm sure, but i'm afraid the only change i've made that has had a positive impact on the tank (aside from new bigger cannister filter, new diffuser, new ferts lol) is cough Twinstar* cough  Literally gone from 50% water changes and cleaning tank every other day to once weekly maintenance. Also turned my lights up a little and have no new issues, but it is early days...

* please note no substitute for getting the fundamentals correct


----------

